# Bock man killed in accident



## outdoorfan (Jun 1, 2011)

This is local to me here in Minnesota; about 1/2 hour drive from where I live. Sad. I don't know any other details other than what this short article says. 

Bock man killed in accident | The Mille Lacs County Times

Bock man killed in accident
Print This
By Eric Hagen

Anoka County Union

A 35-year-old man from Bock died Thursday, May 12 as a result of being struck by a tree trunk he was cutting down in Oak Grove.

According to the Anoka County Sheriff’s Office, David Alan Pollema was hired by an Oak Grove property owner to cut down a tree on property in the 600 block of Swan Lake Lane N.W.

Pollema was working with a co-worker on removing a large section of the trunk of the tree when part of the tree kicked back and struck him, causing multiple injuries.

The sheriff’s office was dispatched to the property at 9:49 a.m. May 12.

Pollema was transported to the Hennepin County Medical Center (HCMC) on a Life Link air ambulance. He was pronounced dead shortly after arriving at HCMC.


----------

